# Puregon injection site.......



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi 

I ve had a search but there isnt a clear answer on this one.....i wonder if you can help ?

I have been inj puregon into my thigh and im panic stricken now as i think it should have been in the tummy am getting really worried now that i have done it wrong. Our buserelin continues and is thigh injections.

shall i continue or move to tummy and will it have any impact ? i am on day 3 of stimms.

our seminar was six months ago and its so much to remember from then. im kicking myself for not double checking at the scan on weds it wasnt n my list of Qs . 

Hope someone can help

thanks 

Hopeful xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hopeful,,

Don't worry all is fine  So long as you are injecting it subcutaneously it doesn't really matter. A lot of people inject into the abdomen as it's easier to pinch the skin there to inject but the thigh is as good. Just make sure you alternate the sites to prevent over use of one area of skin. You could move to the tummy to give your thigh a rest if you wanted to, as it's already being stabbed with the buserelin.

If you haven't has a scan yet the first one should be soon and that'll tell you how well the follies are growing. I'm sure its all fine    

Maz x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hello again Maz !

yep due scan tomorrow, i have moved up to my belly and yep more inches to pinch  

Thank you xx


----------

